# 

## Katerinka

.
 .

          ( ),   .

 2009    ,       (.    )    1637-.

        2010 . !!!  "1"         - 2,9%.

     ???              .       -.

----------


## .

> -.


     ?       ?
  -  ?  ?

----------


## Katerinka

,   __ : - ,    .

       ( ).

    ,     ...  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

> ( ).


          2009  ? ?

----------


## Katerinka

**,      ,    2009         (.    ): ,      0,2%, .  (20%),   .

  2010   "1"           - 2,9%.    .

      .

----------

> (.    )


     . 


> ?


    ,       .   .

----------


## Katerinka

**,

       ,      (. 7   167-).

      .     1?

----------

*Katerinka*,   -  . 


> ( ).


    ,  .
         .       ,     /     ,

----------


## Katerinka

**,   !)))

,  ,      .

,     ,    ,   3-       (,      ,        3- ),     .

    ?)

----------


## Natalia M

_         ,         ,    ,             (  ).

    - ,                      _ 



> **    ?)

----------

...  :Embarrassment:  115- :

    -                  ,      ,        ,      ,       ,   ,   ;
    ?

----------

> 


  .         .

----------


## Katerinka

,   .   !!! ,    ,  ,     .... (((

     ...

----------

-  .   1.

----------


## Katerinka

:Redface:   ! 
    .         "   ". 

   .

----------


## Katerinka

,    .          ,      ,      .
,   -    .

** - ,     . 
** - ,    ; 
** - ,         ,    ,    ,            (. 2    25.07.2002 N 115- "       ")

** ( )    3 ,       ,     5   ( 6, 8    25  2002 . N 115- "       ").

,   ,  ,          ,  " ".

----------


## Katerinka

2010    , :

              - ,  ..            ,       (. 15 . 1 . 9  N 212-).

 ,             .         .   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## 2008

,,      2010,   . .   .

----------


## 1

, Katerinka,       2009 ?           -   ?  ,    ,    .

----------

(     *Katerinka*)   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1

-        .        ,       ,        -  ,  ...    ,   ,     ,       -    ...   ,   ,  ,       ...

----------

> , Katerinka,       2009 ?           -   ?  ,    ,    .


-    ))      2010 .      (            ) -  2009        (   25     ).       .         26%      .      ,             (  255-).            -   ,   ,   .      9   24.07.2008  212-.           -    .       ,    -     ,       .

----------

> -    ))      2010 .      (            ) -  2009        (   25     ).       .         26%      .      ,             (  255-).            -   ,   ,   .      9   24.07.2008  212-.           -    .       ,    -     ,       .


    )   24.07.2009  212-.      - 24 )

----------

> -        .


    ,         ?     ,  ,  ? ?

----------


## 1

,  -  ,       ,     -     .      ,      -    .  ,       ""   ...

----------


## 1

,     .   -       .   (  :Big Grin: )

----------

> ,         ?     ,  ,  ? ?


    .       .  ,   .    .            .

----------

> ,  -  ,       ,     -     .      ,      -    .  ,       ""   ...


     .         .            -   .     .

----------


## frofro

.    ? ..     .     ???  ,   (),  ,     ???      )))

----------


## katerina371

.

----------


## MaraSt

(      )  .     ,   .         , , .     .      :     ,   .  :Cool:

----------

+      

     ?
       30%     2011  ?
     ?

----------


## .

.      ,    .      ,

----------


## Tiay

13  2010 .                  :-(

----------


## .



----------

,  1 7               ,   2010     ,        -?   ???

----------


## npazil

!      2 .   .    ,  -   . -   ,    .  ,  2012  ,     ,   ,      ,  . , . , .

----------


## npazil

,   , ))))))))))

----------


## .

*npazil*,   ""?   ,        .

----------


## Oks_Li

,      ,   .   ? ..    ,       ,  ? ..  "0"?

----------

